

Turkey PM threatens to 'go after' Twitter for tax evasion - 001sky
http://news.yahoo.com/turkey-pm-accuses-twitter-tax-evasion-133255071.html

======
fsniper
Just a pretense or blind excuse against freedom of thought and faith.

Twitter and Youtube has been used for exposing his and his governers'
corruption, graft and international illegal activities. He has been taking
control of every government facility and yet he has not yet be able to control
AYM - Anayasa Mahkemesi - Constitutional Court.

AYM has just ordered to revert the unlawful blockage of twitter and youtube so
he is trying to make lawful excuses to "block or control" social media.

~~~
makmanalp
The funny thing is the constitutional court now has its own twitter account.
I'll say what I said about this before to some friends:

"Welcome to Turkey, where we struggle with basic literacy but the stodgiest of
government institutions has a twitter account to spite the leading political
party."

[http://twitter.com/AYMBASKANLIGI](http://twitter.com/AYMBASKANLIGI)

~~~
fsniper
This is denied by the AYM. And it's also shown that that account is opened by
AKP trolls.

------
SixSigma
The guy is a real comedian. He's taking aim at his feet with this.

~~~
rz2k
\- I _will_ use tax law as a political tool!

And simultaneously, he talks as though he's on the side that thinks it matters
whether Turkey is taken seriously.

